

LimeWire Chairman Assures Congress: Privacy Safeguards Are in Place - ALee
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2009/05/limewire-ceo-assures-congress-privacy-safeguards-are-in-place/

======
pstinnett
Interesting. Are there any other articles about how popular these types of P2P
networks still are? I thought the days of Limewire, Kazaa, Morpheus, etc were
all over.

